

Ask HN: Learning Ruby/RoR -- Which open source projects should I learn from? - apsurd

It's ruby time! I ditched xp for ubuntu to streamline my quest into ruby/rails. I followed the guides @ http://guides.rubyonrails.org/ which are very helpful, thanks!<p>Can the rails veterans recommend some open source projects I can learn from? I'm looking for best practices and well structured code to model after. Thanks HN.
======
mc
For fun, I dove into this recently. The only strong opinion I have is for
Rails projects to ship with Cucumber as means for acceptance testing. Here are
a few good Rails projects which satisfy that.

* The Rails Dev Directory: <http://github.com/engineyard/rails_dev_directory/>

* Spree: <http://github.com/railsdog/spree>

* And Gemcutter: <http://github.com/qrush/gemcutter>. Gemcutter also uses Gemfile.

* Fat Free CRM: <http://github.com/michaeldv/fat_free_crm>. It doesn't use Cucumber, but it's still good code.

If you want to get setup with Rails 3.0, check out this gist I wrote:
<https://gist.github.com/50be644a99ff372d5b1f>

------
adelevie
<http://github.com/binarylogic/authlogic_example>

Teaches you how to use the Authlogic plugin for authentication. Uses neat
things like before_filters, helpers, partials, layouts, and more.

Good luck!

------
pook
the Pickaxe Book is maybe the best resource on starting Ruby. The Poignant
Guide ought to be its preface.

<http://ruby-doc.org/docs/ProgrammingRuby/>

Also, check out the Rubyquiz. It's a weekly programming challenge much in the
spirit of Project Euler; something to cut your chops on.

<http://rubyquiz.com/>

Edit: These aren't quite what you're asking for, but you'll find plenty of
very elegant code to study.

------
percept
Reminded me of this RubyFlow thread (more Ruby than Rails):

What are real-world prime examples of good Ruby code?
<http://www.rubyflow.com/items/1817>

------
3ds
don't miss out on _why's poignant guide to ruby:
<http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-guide/>

------
crazydiamond
Since you are looking for open source projects you can study the source of:
Rails itself, Highline (JEG), Choice, Shooes (GUI).

